# Smoking bacon



## SmokinEdge (Jan 18, 2020)

I have two pieces of bacon curing in Pop’s brine, with a few little changes, I am at day 7 in the brine. the small of the two, about 3# is fairly thin, maybe 3/4 inch thick. I want to pull this piece and smoke it this weekend, and leave the other piece a few more days in the brine.
My question is, can I cold smoke with my smoke tube, then hot smoke to IT of 145?  I have a Yoder ys-640 pellet grill. Just not sure about mixing the two methods.


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> I have two pieces of bacon curing in Pop’s brine, with a few little changes, I am at day 7 in the brine. the small of the two, about 3# is fairly thin, maybe 3/4 inch thick. I want to pull this piece and smoke it this weekend, and leave the other piece a few more days in the brine.
> My question is, can I cold smoke with my smoke tube, then hot smoke to IT of 145?  I have a Yoder ys-640 pellet grill. Just not sure about mixing the two methods.


It is cured so you can cold smoke it,then let it sit in the fridge for a few days before slicing.You do not have to hot smoke it. It will be safe to fry after it is sliced.
Richie


----------



## Robert H (Jan 19, 2020)

tropics said:


> It is cured so you can cold smoke it,then let it sit in the fridge for a few days before slicing.You do not have to hot smoke it. It will be safe to fry after it is sliced.
> Richie


I do exactly as you plan.I usually coldsmoke with a full tray or tube, then let sit for a day then hot smoke to 145. This has worked tried and true . I usually do whole bellies, cut in half in Pops brine for two weeks minimum, so that includes the thick ends and the thinner middle.I think you have the right plan but everyone has their own style. Some do not hot smoke. I like Pops brine, but that said, I am doing my first drycure with a whole belly that I started today. I plan on doing the same thing with that one just to compare the results. Cold smoke, rest, then hotsmoke.


----------

